# Frage zu Portage Hol mir alles und compilier im Anschluss?

## payne_of_death

Sers,

da ich zeitweise via schneller Internetanbindung unterwegs bin, wärs für mich vorteilhaft wenn ich mir die Sources die ich benötige komplett ziehen würde und erst dann im Anschluss compiliere....

Gibt es hier eine Möglichkeit? Am liebsten wäre mir "downloaden", "ausschalten", "anschalten", "compilieren"

----------

## Max Steel

Das gibt es:

an der schnellen I-NetVerbindung:

```
emerge --sync

emerge -ave --fetchonly system

emerge -ave --fetchonly world
```

Nur inwieweit es vorteilhaft ist wirklich alles herunterzuladen weiß ich nicht.

du könntest aber auch wget -r ftp://uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles machen, wenn du gerade richtig viel Power hast und noch nicht weißt was du alles brauchst.

Natürlich je nach Anbindung und vefügbarer Plattenaplatz

----------

## payne_of_death

hmm eigentlich wollte ich mur die Pakete downloaden die ich tatsächlich auch brauche.....

Ich will nur das Compilieren zurückstellen  :Wink: 

----------

## buggybunny

 *Quote:*   

> hmm eigentlich wollte ich mur die Pakete downloaden die ich tatsächlich auch brauche.....
> 
> Ich will nur das Compilieren zurückstellen 

 

Kannst du doch, wie schon erwähnt:

```
emerge -av --fetchonly dein_gewünschtes_programm
```

----------

## Max Steel

Natürlich kannst du das auch machen, wie gesagt je nach Anbindung und verfügbarem Plattenplatz.

----------

## ScytheMan

FEATURES="parallel-fetch" lädt er dir während dem Compilevorgang alle Pakete runter die du für die anderen Compilevorgänge benötigst und wartet nicht bis das eine Paket fertig compiled ist, um das nächste runterzuladen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> du könntest aber auch wget -r ftp://uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo/distfiles machen

 

Nein sollte man nicht - außer man hat vor einen weiteren öffentlich zugänglichen Mirror aufzusetzen.

emerge --sync && emerge -uNDf world reicht i.d.R. vollkommen aus

----------

## payne_of_death

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> emerge --sync && emerge -uNDf world reicht i.d.R. vollkommen aus

 

Vielen Danke  :Wink:  Versuch ich mal

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> FEATURES="parallel-fetch" lädt er dir während dem Compilevorgang alle Pakete runter die du für die anderen Compilevorgänge benötigst und wartet nicht bis das eine Paket fertig compiled ist, um das nächste runterzuladen.

 

Hab ich schon seit Installationszeiten so eingestellt   :Wink: 

----------

## smg

Nächstes mal 

```
man emerge
```

.

----------

